# Attacked By a Bear!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This poor boy, sending lots of prayers his way.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor guy! That must hurt!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor baby, sending lots of prayers and healing hugs.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Speedy recovery to such a brave dog


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Poor fella, hope he has a fast recovery.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh boy! Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

A Pyr can usually fight a bear, but it takes two or three. Often times they will put collars on them with spikes to protect them from the bears. Poor thing...


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Poor boy, he looks so uncomfortable. Sending prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> A Pyr can usually fight a bear, but it takes two or three. Often times they will put collars on them with spikes to protect them from the bears. Poor thing...


 One of the ladies on the Pyr forum posted pictures of her 3 Pyrs who had a bear up a tree. Were protecting an alpaca herd. A lady out in northern California also had alpacas and was inquiring about getting a Pyr go guard them as there was a cougar in the area killing sheep, alpacas, etc. She was advised to get two. One will face it, the other attack from the rear, when it turns, their roles will be reversed.


Pyrs have a LOT of excess fat, skin, fur on their throat to help protect them. I actually trim up Sir Moose's throat and upper chest becaue he tends to get food on it, hangs down into a full dish of his rice mixture.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

*Praying he gets help, it looks so painful.
He does look like Sir Moose!*


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> One of the ladies on the Pyr forum posted pictures of her 3 Pyrs who had a bear up a tree. Were protecting an alpaca herd. A lady out in northern California also had alpacas and was inquiring about getting a Pyr go guard them as there was a cougar in the area killing sheep, alpacas, etc. She was advised to get two. One will face it, the other attack from the rear, when it turns, their roles will be reversed.
> 
> 
> Pyrs have a LOT of excess fat, skin, fur on their throat to help protect them. I actually trim up Sir Moose's throat and upper chest becaue he tends to get food on it, hangs down into a full dish of his rice mixture.


They are an amazing breed, but at the same time so gentle. I remember seeing a video years ago of a village in France that was using the Great Pyrenees to control their bear issues.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> They are an amazing breed, but at the same time so gentle. I remember seeing a video years ago of a village in France that was using the Great Pyrenees to control their bear issues.


Yes, they are called the Gentle Giants. Most, like our Sir Moose love kids. When we have him out in Lowes, etc and he sees kids, he wants to go to them. It is amazing how a dog that is fierce enough to take on a cougar or bear is so gentle with humans.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank God he is OK. I thought the title was a joke. I thought the "bear" would be a dog like mine (a Newfie) and the "attack" some play or some such thing. I have always loved your Moose. I am so sorry. 

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci Bear (Sep 17, 2017)

Wow! Fearless is right. Speedy recovery!!


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Sending prayers to that HERO! Hope he recovers fully and gets to retire from battle and gets spoiled rotten from now on.


----------



## wellarmedglockgirl (Oct 6, 2016)

Poor guy!! What a hero!!! I hope he has pain meds! Praying for him!


----------

